# I miss...



## Scott1984 (Mar 19, 2012)

Making love to my wife, we have been apart intimately since January 5th and I so miss her touch, her smell, her presence. She lives 1500 miles away and she wants nothing to do with me nor even really even talks to me. I dont know what to do or how to deal with it. I have no desire to be with anyone else and yet her I sit alone without her with me....


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Why does she live so far away?


----------



## Scott1984 (Mar 19, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/42244-my-story.html

This... just missing being with her...


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I miss the same. My wife is only about 50 ft away.


----------



## Andy968 (Apr 29, 2012)

I understand, it's been almost 20 months for me.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

For me its not about length of time...

The last time was so empty, I understand it wasn't about the act, its about feeling that intimacy reciprocated (or lack thereof).


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

oh God, this sucks. I know what you're feeling.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Matt its not the sex I truly miss it was the emotional connection that went along with it. Looking in her eyes, not knowing where your soul ends and hers begins, the melting of two bodies into one, yeah that is what I miss
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> I miss the same. My wife is only about 50 ft away.


You give me more belly laughs than anyone on this board.

Thank you.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

think we are on the same page...

Afterwards wondering why I even bothered, and "don't do me any favors"


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

Conrad said:


> You give me more belly laughs than anyone on this board.
> 
> Thank you.


was his statement even meant in humor? :scratchhead: Either way i can relate!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Matt1720 said:


> was his statement even meant in humor? :scratchhead: Either way i can relate!


It's true, but it's also hilarious.

Perhaps not as funny for him as for me.

But, let's not do the victim thing here.

Think of all those poor SOB's you read about here living in the basement, no sex for 10 years, she's pissed that he doesn't make a million dollars. And, they put up with all of it.


----------



## LexusNexus (Aug 19, 2011)

The only thing I miss is to be blamed for something I said when I was 16, then 19 then 23 (I am now 30) and she stills remember. My ex-wife has selective memory she doesnt remember anything good. She even said during custody hearing that I raised my voice 4 years ago. Mediator said; "i didnt hear that" So no I dont miss her, and no I dont need favor to have sex. I have a new car now thats deserves my attention.


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> I miss the same. My wife is only about 50 ft away.


My case for the better part of two years. I felt alone while in the same room with my wife. That's ain't no healthy marriage.


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

LexusNexus said:


> So no I dont miss her, and no I dont need favor to have sex. I have a new car now thats deserves my attention.


You and me both bud. Working on the car can definitely be a good distraction. My wife is constantly looking for me and it's odd how the tables turn when you sit back and think what you really miss. 

Sex, nope. Fights, nope. Support, laughable and nope.

Evaluate what you really got from your marriage and then determine if it's missing them or just company. I've been working hard with my wife to make our marraige better. She is doing a lot of attitude adjustment and changes to make it better. Who knows if it'll be enough, but we're young enough I don't think anything is too permanent. 

If I can leave you with anything OP it's that nothing in life is so important as to forgo one's personal happiness, ambitions and goals. Don't let a woman who doesn't want you, keep you from meeting a dozen who will.


----------



## LexusNexus (Aug 19, 2011)

Mtts said:


> You and me both bud. Working on the car can definitely be a good distraction. My wife is constantly looking for me and it's odd how the tables turn when you sit back and think what you really miss.
> 
> Sex, nope. Fights, nope. Support, laughable and nope.
> 
> ...


Exactly, when I got married I gave up everything in order to buy nice house and be home with my wife and son. At the end it turn out she never loved me. Awesome!!! Now I am single I do what I want, when I want, and with whom I want. I have so many stories. Last week I spent 6 hours polishing my car and it was great spent Friday. No fighting no arguing just me and my car.


----------

